
Protein from the edible Lablab beans blocks the infections of flu and SARS-CoV-2 - 2a0c40
https://www.cell.com/cell-reports/fulltext/S2211-1247(20)31001-9
======
verdverm
Visual abstract? How cool!

I haven't seen this before. The authors added it after the regular abstract.

------
Tagbert
Well now, this is doubly frustrating :) . We’ve been trying to grow Lablabs
for the past 3 years in Seattle, but they are so slow growing it is nearly
impossible to get any viable beans out of them before the chilly fall weather
takes them out. Before this, they were just a novelty, now they might have an
actual benefit.

------
pvaldes
Lablab can be poisonous, so people should be careful about selfmedication

------
hammeiam
So Goya had the cure all along?

